# Nice!  Thanks to the Site Admins



## hitest (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you.  I like the look of the revamped site.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah its really grown on me too. Fresh, crisp, I really like it.


----------



## robroy (Feb 15, 2018)

I like it better also (which is rare for me; usually things seem to go down-hill with UIs, I feel).


----------



## michael_hackson (Feb 15, 2018)

robroy said:


> I like it better also (which is rare for me; usually things seem to go down-hill with UIs, I feel).



I so feel the same about this. x)


----------

